# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση καρδερίνας στη Μεγαλόνησο !

## αντρικος

εδωωωω αν και συντομο ι καρδερινα πηγε σπιτακι τις :Happy:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μπράβο σου ρε μάγκα!! 
Αν γουστάρεις αληθινά τις καρδερίνες ψάξε με ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ένα ζευγαράκι εκτροφής και προσπάθησε να τις αναπαράξεις!
Εκεί να δείς "γούστα"!!

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο θελω φιλε γιωργο πολυ δισκολο στην κυπρο αλλα θα κανω τα παν να βρω αν οχι θα ερθω ελλαδα να παρω τι να κανω :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ανδρεα το video σε μερικες ημερες θα προστεθει και εδω Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι! μαζι με τα υπολοιπα videos. για αλλη μια φορα πολλα μπραβο!!!! για αυτην την ευγενη πραξη σου.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ μπραβο !!! ειναι η πρωτη βιντεοσκοπημενη απελευθερωση στην Μεγαλόνησό μας και για μενα εχεις ιδιατερη συμβολικη αξια ,αν κρινουμε απο το τι συμβαινει δυστυχως σε μεγάλη εκταση εκει ,πανω στο θεμα της λαθροθηριας ωδικων πουλιων ! 

Ενα μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* σου αξιζει !!! δεν θα ξεχασεις αυτη τη στιγμη ! να το θυμασαι !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χιλια μπραβο για την πραξη σου Ανδρεα!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!  :winky: 
 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
 :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## MegaNik1996

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Μπραβο αντρικο

*ακομα ενα φιλαρακι μου που αφηνει ελευθερη καρδερινα, ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος.

----------


## xarhs

αντρικο μπραβο για την κινηση σου.........!!!!!!!!!

οτι αλλο και να πω θα περρισευει........

ας συνεχησουμε ετσι σε ρυθμο και δεν μπορει , θα την κερδισουμε την αντιπαλη παραταξη
χαχαχα... αστειο
αλλα ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο........

----------


## serafeim

...................

----------


## αντρικος

Ευχαριστω παιδια ηταν ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα μου πρωινα ειλικρινα σας μιλο και σιγουρα δεν θα το ξεχασω κυριε δημητρη!! :Happy:

----------


## jk21

να πω για τα μελη που δεν ειχαν παρακολουθησει το αλλο θεμα του Αντρικου 
*Άρρωστη καρδερίνα?*οτι το πουλακι  εχασε το ταιρι του και ειχε αρρωστησει και κεινο ,αλλα εγινε αντιληπτο μαλλον πιο νωρις και ευτυχως εγινε καλα ! Ο Αντρεας ειχε παρει την αποφαση απο πολυ νωρις και ας μην φαινεται στα εκει ποστ ,αλλα το γνωριζω πολυ καλα απο προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια ,στην οποια μου ειχε εκμηστυρευτει την προθεση του ,πριν καν του το προτεινω !

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπραβο σου Αντρέα!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Συγχαρητήρια για την τόσο υπεύθυνη πράξη σου.

----------


## stephan

Αντρέα ένα μεγάλο *μπράβο* και από εμένα  :Happy:  .

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## geog87

Μπραβο Αντρεα!!!!

----------


## ninos

Μια ακόμα καρδερίνα επιτέλους σπίτι της... Μ*πράβο Ανδρέα !!*

----------


## αντρικος

Μακαρι αυτο που εκανα να το κανουν ολοι οσοι εχουν καρδερινες τις αιχμαλοσιας να τα αφηναν ελευθερα να δουμε ολοι πως θα ηταν η φυση μας γεματο ζωη οχι μονο καρδερινες οτι αιχμαλοτο..

----------

